# Centrelink payment (De facto)



## ringmybell (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Hear is my situation, I just got PR 801(De facto partner visa) so I would like to register centrelink but there is a problem, my girl friend didn't tell centrelink, she got partner.
Actually few years ago when she were applying centrelink payment ,she wrote my name as partner on Rent Certificate but her payment had been stop because centrelink want to know my datails and income etc.
But at that time, I was on working holiday visa and I didn't work so there was no income so she told to centrelink "he doesn't have income" but they asked her to provide my country's previous and current income details and bank statment.
I couldn't provide it. So her youth connection worker helped her to solved problem as talk to centrelink and write a letter. So she wrote on her Rent Certificate me as "FRIEND".

So what could be happen if I apply centrelink payment?
I searched on google It says "she possibly prosecution or rasie debt " Is that mean there is possibility for she may go jail???
What is worst case scenario? Is that truth this may cause to go jail?

Thank you so much for reading.
I really appreciate if you write some comments.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

The worst thing that your visa will be canceled as your partner false report ur relationship.i suggest u to see a migrant agent or lawyer make things right before government looks into ur case.


----------



## prizefighter (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't think you could be eligible for centrelink for at least two years after receiving PR.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

When I on bridging visa while 802 was processing. Me and my partner was receiving centrelink for couple months as the factory where we work was closed down due to off season. We were on couple payment at that ti me.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Centrelink may report it to DIBP as concerns for not being in a genuine relationship.

Also your partner will be looked at by Centrelink and all her previous income will be looked at and adjusted and she will be required to repay Centrelink any overpayments.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jail is actually very unlikely. But repayment of centerlink overpayments is a sure thing.

The fact that you deliberaty lied by saying friend and not partner gives them reason to go hard without leniency to you.

Centerlink do work very closely with Immigration, so you do have a lot to worry about.


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm actually quite curious how you were able to get a defacto visa if your girlfriend was on centrelink and didn't tell the appropriate govt bodies about you?


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, centrelink will calculate ALL the overpayment and put you into collections by slowly taking it away from future payments.

I registered my relationship with centrelink, my husband centrelink payments went from SINGLE to PARTNERED = less amount. I worked for 2 months and did not know I had to claim my wages. When I did they back calculated and put us into collections for over payment. You HAVE to repay. They WILL find out sooner or later and may add on penalties. Mine did not have any since it was only 2 months of mistake.

I am amazed you were able to get the PR 801 as well. Maybe the OP skipped that step and just married/registered with state.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

You could avoid the problem by getting a job. Both of you. Just a thought

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

chicken999 said:


> You could avoid the problem by getting a job. Both of you. Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


That would not fix the over payment issue. Centrelink will find out. They even knew when we went overseas for 6 weeks. They cut payment to my partner exactly after 30 days. How did they know? No idea!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Simply said:


> That would not fix the over payment issue. Centrelink will find out. They even knew when we went overseas for 6 weeks. They cut payment to my partner exactly after 30 days. How did they know? No idea!!


I thought you could go overseas for 6 weeks before it is affected. Why would they cut after 30 days then?

I would think they have some form of data matching in place with immigration.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Mish said:


> I thought you could go overseas for 6 weeks before it is affected. Why would they cut after 30 days then?
> 
> I would think they have some form of data matching in place with immigration.


Yup they stopped his payments after 30 days exactly and we had to go in to re start them. I didn't inform centrelink on our travels. Actually I was gone for 35 days, so 5 weeks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Simply said:


> That would not fix the over payment issue. Centrelink will find out. They even knew when we went overseas for 6 weeks. They cut payment to my partner exactly after 30 days. How did they know? No idea!!


Something changed in May 2014, and this wording is now being used for some Centrelink Benefits

_When travelling overseas temporarily, you will generally only be paid for up to 28 days in any 12 month period._

Quote from Centrelink:


> If you booked and paid for travel before 14 May 2014, you will be able to receive a 6 week payment period as long as the travel is completed and you have returned to Australia before 1 January 2016.





Simply said:


> How did they know? No idea!!


Immigration links to all the Government departments.

I went to renew my drivers licence when I got back to Australia. They knew the date I left and the date I returned without me even mentioning it.

It comes up on Motor Registry, Centrelink and Medicare computer systems automatically. Those ones I know for sure.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Simply said:


> Yup they stopped his payments after 30 days exactly and we had to go in to re start them. I didn't inform centrelink on our travels. Actually I was gone for 35 days, so 5 weeks.


If people tell Centrelink they are going overseas with the dates, then payments will be suspended at the right time, correctly.

If people DO NOT tell Centrelink they are going overseas, then payments will be cancelled and you need to go back in to set it up again.

Many people are complaining about this, after not bothering to advise Centrelink of the trip, assuming that Centrelink will keep paying.



> When to tell us about your travel
> You should always tell us if you are leaving Australia.
> 
> Where possible, contact us as soon as you have plans to travel, but preferably at least 6 weeks prior to departure.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

JandE said:


> When travelling overseas temporarily, you will generally only be paid for up to 28 days in any 12 month period.


Not that it affects me but I am just curious. So if you go for say 5.5 weeks (under the 6 weeks Centrelink say) does that mean the person would only get paid for 28 days?


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

As far as we know, and I am in receipt of a Centrelink payment, from 1 January 2015 your payments will be affected if you are out of the country for four weeks in any year. We were in the UK in November/December 2014 and arrived back in Australia with 2 days to spare which saved us the trouble of resuming payments when we got back.

Right from the start we notified Centrelink of our relationship, my husband's immigration status and his financial status. The staff at Centrelink have gone out of their way to make sure we receive the maximum amount of benefits available to us and issue all notices to us as a couple even though my husband is not in receipt of any benefit.

It always helps to be upfront with government departments, particularly Centrelink as there was every chance that the OPs payments would not have been altered under Section 24 of the DSS Act in Australia.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Centerlink now say it is 4 weeks, dropped from the earlier 6 week allowance, in January 2015.

However, there *may *be different time limits for different benefits.

Obviously anyone being cut at 28-30 days is on the 4 week limit now.

It may be best to ring Centrelink and check for anyone concerned. 
Websites are now notoriously out of date many times.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like it changed from 6 weeks to 4 weeks in May 2014. But if you'd already made your travel arrangements before they announced the change, they gave a transition period until January 2015. After that, it's 4 weeks only.


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

J&F said:


> Right from the start we notified Centrelink of our relationship, my husband's immigration status and his financial status. The staff at Centrelink have gone out of their way to make sure we receive the maximum amount of benefits available to us and issue all notices to us as a couple even though my husband is not in receipt of any benefit.
> 
> It always helps to be upfront with government departments, particularly Centrelink as there was every chance that the OPs payments would not have been altered under Section 24 of the DSS Act in Australia.


I'm wondering if you would be willing to share with me what payment you were on? I'm on a SPP atm and can't afford to lose any money right now, especially when still trying to work out which visa to apply for... :S


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

SPP has other rules that also relate to the country you are visiting.

You need to check direct with Centrelink.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Australia2USA said:


> I'm wondering if you would be willing to share with me what payment you were on? I'm on a SPP atm and can't afford to lose any money right now, especially when still trying to work out which visa to apply for... :S


You may very well be in an awkward position if you claim to DIBP you are in a de facto relationship and have not told Centrelink you are in a relationship.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I have seen this scenario a few times recently and I always query potential clients about it. With the increased data matching going on you either get caught out by the DIBP for not declaring your relationship to CentreLink or by CentreLink for claiming benefits you are not entitled to. Or worse, you could upset both of them. Playing it 100 % straight is essential when it come to visa applications.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

Australia2USA said:


> I'm wondering if you would be willing to share with me what payment you were on? I'm on a SPP atm and can't afford to lose any money right now, especially when still trying to work out which visa to apply for... :S


Sure, I receive a Disability Support Pension however I do work part time which reduces the pension payments accordingly.

Section 24 is for people who rely on benefits for their main source of income and, in our position where my husband has no income and is not able to receive any benefit, s.24 is put in place so that my income remains at the single rate and I am treated as a single person even though it is noted that I am married and states my husband's full name.

When your partner arrives please go to Centrelink immediately and if your partner is not eligible for payments raise section 24 with them. It's not an immediate payment and must be assessed which will take roughly a month, then they will pay back the money you have lost in that time. Also Centrelink will probably not tell you about section 24 so it is important that you ask!

It's still hard for two people living on a single pension payment but it is doable. Good luck.


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

CCMS said:


> I have seen this scenario a few times recently and I always query potential clients about it. With the increased data matching going on you either get caught out by the DIBP for not declaring your relationship to CentreLink or by CentreLink for claiming benefits you are not entitled to. Or worse, you could upset both of them. Playing it 100 % straight is essential when it come to visa applications.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Plus it's the added bonus of one government department telling another government department that they know you are married!!! We are also in public housing and we notified them immediately as well and when they do their reviews every three months they always make enquiries about my husband's work status, and sometimes tell him about jobs they have heard about that may suit him. We've found Centrelink and DoH NSW to be absolutely wonderful and very easy to get on with.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

My partner signed up to Centrelink in November 2012, well before we were living together. He has been claiming AuStudy, rent assistance and maybe it includes energy subsidies but he's not really sure. It's all tied into the fact he's a student claiming AuStudy

He had to ring up to reactivate his Centrelink in February/March when he started his final year of uni. He wasn't asked whether he was in a relationship at this time and it didn't occur to him to mention it. He was probably still looking for our flat at this time. He didn't move in until 12th March and I got here on the 26th (or thereabouts). I didn't have any sort of consistent work til May but have been working for the last six months. He has worked part time during this period and Centrelink know that he has been working.

Do you think we'll owe Centrelink money? It didn't occur to us until very recently that this might be an issue.

We're planning to apply for our 820 as a married couple so hopefully this won't affect us. :/


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

J&F said:


> Plus it's the added bonus of one government department telling another government department that they know you are married!!! We are also in public housing and we notified them immediately as well and when they do their reviews every three months they always make enquiries about my husband's work status, and sometimes tell him about jobs they have heard about that may suit him. We've found Centrelink and DoH NSW to be absolutely wonderful and very easy to get on with.


It's very good relationship evidence, if you play your cards right. If you don't, it can lead to all sort of trouble.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> My partner signed up to Centrelink in November 2012, well before we were living together. He has been claiming AuStudy, rent assistance and maybe it includes energy subsidies but he's not really sure. It's all tied into the fact he's a student claiming AuStudy
> 
> He had to ring up to reactivate his Centrelink in February/March when he started his final year of uni. He wasn't asked whether he was in a relationship at this time and it didn't occur to him to mention it. He was probably still looking for our flat at this time. He didn't move in until 12th March and I got here on the 26th (or thereabouts). I didn't have any sort of consistent work til May but have been working for the last six months. He has worked part time during this period and Centrelink know that he has been working.
> 
> ...


Hi
Here is a link to the Centrelink site where they talk about partners income, and how much payments will be reduced.
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/cus...bstudy/income-and-assets-test-for-abstudy#a10
As far as you visa application goes I would suggest you consult with a Registered Migration Agent to develop a strategy to deal with the inconsistency.


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

J&F said:


> Sure, I receive a Disability Support Pension however I do work part time which reduces the pension payments accordingly.
> 
> Section 24 is for people who rely on benefits for their main source of income and, in our position where my husband has no income and is not able to receive any benefit, s.24 is put in place so that my income remains at the single rate and I am treated as a single person even though it is noted that I am married and states my husband's full name.
> 
> ...


Thank you so muchh for that info, I'm going to right some welfare rights place i found online and see if i qualify, thank you again.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> Here is a link to the Centrelink site where they talk about partners income, and how much payments will be reduced.
> Income and assets test for ABSTUDY - Department of Human Services
> As far as you visa application goes I would suggest you consult with a Registered Migration Agent to develop a strategy to deal with the inconsistency.


Is this really likely to affect our application? The other evidence we have I feel is pretty solid and we will be married when we apply.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Get it sorted with Centrelink ASAP so they know it was a genuine mistake. That way it should not be too big a problem.
If they think anything was done on purpose to defraud the country, then it could be a problem all round.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> Is this really likely to affect our application? The other evidence we have I feel is pretty solid and we will be married when we apply.


Your problem is that to one government department (the DIBP) you are claiming to have been in a defacto relationship for 12 months, however to another government department (Centrelink ) you are single, and these departments are known to share information. 
As another poster has suggested sort it out ASAP with Centrelink as they may be easier to deal with and any amounts overpaid and penalties if any maybe able to be paid out of future payments.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Arabella said:


> Is this really likely to affect our application? The other evidence we have I feel is pretty solid and we will be married when we apply.


Read this article: http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...s/news-story/54aa86f6186af47b12f6a33113ecff44

And: http://m.dailytelegraph.com.au/news...-of-entitlements/story-fni0cx12-1227367581111

The article was from May 2015 and said this at the end: "The partner visa data-matching program will begin next month and initially run for a year."


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Only comment I want to point out, more future applicants reading this than current.
They didn't ask.
As with anything with any governing body, it is not up to them to ask you if things have changed. It is up to you to tell them.
Centerlink and immigration both state in everything that you have to notify them of ANY changes in your circumstances. Obviously a defacto relationship counts as a change.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

Aussie83 said:


> Only comment I want to point out, more future applicants reading this than current.
> They didn't ask.
> As with anything with any governing body, it is not up to them to ask you if things have changed. It is up to you to tell them.
> Centerlink and immigration both state in everything that you have to notify them of ANY changes in your circumstances. Obviously a defacto relationship counts as a change.


To be honest, I didn't even realise the payments he received were means tested until recently so the thought never occurred to me. However, I don't know why he didn't think of it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Arabella said:


> To be honest, I didn't even realise the payments he received were means tested until recently so the thought never occurred to me. However, I don't know why he didn't think of it.


He would have known, as Centrelink make it clear on application and most benefits require regular income reporting.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Your problem is that to one government department (the DIBP) you are claiming to have been in a defacto relationship for 12 months, however to another government department (Centrelink ) you are single, and these departments are known to share information. As another poster has suggested sort it out ASAP with Centrelink as they may be easier to deal with and any amounts overpaid and penalties if any maybe able to be paid out of future payments.


Absolutely, get it straightened out before you lodge the partner visa application. If any discrepancies come to light later on, it can cause all sort of grief. Better to be on the safe side.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

CCMS said:


> Absolutely, get it straightened out before you lodge the partner visa application. If any discrepancies come to light later on, it can cause all sort of grief. Better to be on the safe side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


 Is there a certain amount of time immigration prefers u to be partnered with centrelink for? For example, 6 months before u apply for partner visa or would they accept a week before lodgement?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

The centerlink aspect is just more proof to support that you meet the criteria .
Just more evidence


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

I understand that, was just wondering if immigration prefers a time frame.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Australia2USA said:


> I understand that, was just wondering if immigration prefers a time frame.


You are talking of 2 different issues.
As far as DIBP goes you must be able to prove you have been in a defacto relationship for at least 12 months.(Unless you have registered your relationship )
As far as Centrelink goes you need to be honest as to when you started the relationship in Australia.


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> You are talking of 2 different issues.
> As far as DIBP goes you must be able to prove you have been in a defacto relationship for at least 12 months.(Unless you have registered your relationship )
> As far as Centrelink goes you need to be honest as to when you started the relationship in Australia.


So if he is only visiting for a period of time, i have to tell them?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Australia2USA said:


> So if he is only visiting for a period of time, i have to tell them?


This is where it becomes difficult. If he is only visiting and he intends to leave and you do not consider yourself in a relationship ( though Centrelink may think otherwise ) then you don't need to tell them.
However you would then find it difficult should you wish to later claim the same time period to be counted for your defacto relationship in the eyes of DIBP.
You need to make your mind up are you in a defacto relationship or not?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Australia2USA said:


> Is there a certain amount of time immigration prefers u to be partnered with centrelink for? For example, 6 months before u apply for partner visa or would they accept a week before lodgement?


If immigration see that you are telling Centrelink you are single, but telling them you are partnered, then they also see that you are prepared to lie to cheat the Australian taxpayer,

They then have to decide if they give you a Visa......

What they think, and what the truth is, may not be the same. People may make innocent mistakes. But they only see the information that they get.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

JandE said:


> He would have known, as Centrelink make it clear on application and most benefits require regular income reporting.


He may have known when he did the application three years ago, but for some reason it didn't occur to him when we moved in together in March. I can't explain it unfortunately, I wish I could.

Last year he was telling them how much he got paid but this year they haven't been asking him for it (he could no longer access that part of the website).


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

Arabella said:


> He may have known when he did the application three years ago, but for some reason it didn't occur to him when we moved in together in March. I can't explain it unfortunately, I wish I could.


It is one of those things that you just don't think about. My partner would have been the same in that situation. I asked him to call our car insurance company and tell them we'd moved house (we just moved a few streets away from where we were living) as I knew it might affect how much we pay, and he was shocked, he had no idea that we'd need to do that. They don't send us letters, it's all email, so he just didn't think to tell them.

It's easily done, its just a shame it has this much impact.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

TarlarAustralia said:


> It is one of those things that you just don't think about. My partner would have been the same in that situation. I asked him to call our car insurance company and tell them we'd moved house (we just moved a few streets away from where we were living) as I knew it might affect how much we pay, and he was shocked, he had no idea that we'd need to do that. They don't send us letters, it's all email, so he just didn't think to tell them.
> 
> It's easily done, its just a shame it has this much impact.


He tried to call them earlier but was just on hold  Will try again tomorrow. We leave for England on Wednesday night!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Arabella said:


> He tried to call them earlier but was just on hold  Will try again tomorrow. We leave for England on Wednesday night!!


Go to a Centrelink office will probably be faster.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> He tried to call them earlier but was just on hold  Will try again tomorrow. We leave for England on Wednesday night!!


Just realized that you worked last financial year. How did you answer the question on your tax return regarding wether you had a partner ?


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Just realized that you worked last financial year. How did you answer the question on your tax return regarding wether you had a partner ?


I'm not sure if I did. I don't remember doing it. It was all very simple as my company did it for me and I didn't have to do much. Will try and find out though.

How would it change things?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Arabella said:


> I'm not sure if I did. I don't remember doing it. It was all very simple as my company did it for me and I didn't have to do much. Will try and find out though.
> 
> How would it change things?


I highly doubt the ATO would amend the tax return to include a partner.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

Mish said:


> I highly doubt the ATO would amend the tax return to include a partner.


I've found my "Client Signoff File" but I can't see anywhere where it says about whether I have a partner or not. I can't even see a space for it. Although the account name it's gone into is our joint account and his name is listed on the form under the accounts.

What does it mean if he's not on my tax return? It doesn't even look like there was a space for me to declare him.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> I'm not sure if I did. I don't remember doing it. It was all very simple as my company did it for me and I didn't have to do much. Will try and find out though.
> 
> How would it change things?


If you did it may help in your timing when claiming when you started your de facto relationship. 
However you would certainly know as it is not just a matter of saying yes, you have to provide detailed information such as name,dob, income etc.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> If you did it may help in your timing when claiming when you started your de facto relationship.
> However you would certainly know as it is not just a matter of saying yes, you have to provide detailed information such as name,dob, income etc.


It's not on the form I have a copy of which leads me to believe I wasn't asked which is annoying. I will ring them and double check though.

We're going to go to Centrelink tomorrow I think to see what we can do.

As for other evidence of our de facto, we have a lease agreement dated March, most bills in joint names since then/early April and bank statements etc for joint names since March 2014 and at this address since March 2015. All our wages go into our joint account because we got new jobs when we came back so had to fill in the forms. The only thing that doesn't go in there is Centrelink cos it was already set up to his account!!! This seems to be the one major thing that has escaped us.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> It's not on the form I have a copy of which leads me to believe I wasn't asked which is annoying. I will ring them and double check though.
> 
> We're going to go to Centrelink tomorrow I think to see what we can do.
> 
> As for other evidence of our de facto, we have a lease agreement dated March, most bills in joint names since then/early April and bank statements etc for joint names since March 2014 and at this address since March 2015. All our wages go into our joint account because we got new jobs when we came back so had to fill in the forms. The only thing that doesn't go in there is Centrelink cos it was already set up to his account!!! This seems to be the one major thing that has escaped us.


Yes you certainly need to resolve the Centrelink situation before you even consider your visa application, otherwise you maybe struggling to prove your relationship. Either way it still would be worth having an initial consultation with a licensed migration agent to get their opinion of your application. It would certainly be worth the cost


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Yes you certainly need to resolve the Centrelink situation before you even consider your visa application, otherwise you maybe struggling to prove your relationship. Either way it still would be worth having an initial consultation with a licensed migration agent to get their opinion of your application. It would certainly be worth the cost


We'll be married when we apply, we're not applying on de facto grounds. This Centrelink thing is the only thing I can see being a problem. I've asked Mark about it in his thread.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> We'll be married when we apply, we're not applying on de facto grounds. This Centrelink thing is the only thing I can see being a problem. I've asked Mark about it in his thread.


I certainly can recommend Mark.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Arabella said:


> We'll be married when we apply, we're not applying on de facto grounds. This Centrelink thing is the only thing I can see being a problem. I've asked Mark about it in his thread.


Is it any different being married or defacto as both still need the 12 official months together as partners.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

JandE said:


> Is it any different being married or defacto as both still need the 12 official months together as partners.


We've been together for over 2 years now. We first lived together this time last year at my parents' place in England but we felt this was difficult to prove. We have been de facto partners in an "easy to prove" sense since March when we have had our names on a joint lease, paying joint bills out of a joint account. We're getting married in January and have been engaged for nearly 18 months already.

I don't think we need to prove that we've been in a de facto relationship for 12 months because we'll already be married. Surely that's one of the whole reasons for being married is so that you don't have to prove that?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> We've been together for over 2 years now. We first lived together this time last year at my parents' place in England but we felt this was difficult to prove. We have been de facto partners in an "easy to prove" sense since March when we have had our names on a joint lease, paying joint bills out of a joint account. We're getting married in January and have been engaged for nearly 18 months already.
> 
> I don't think we need to prove that we've been in a de facto relationship for 12 months because we'll already be married. Surely that's one of the whole reasons for being married is so that you don't have to prove that?


Unfortunately just being married counts for nothing other than removing the need to prove you have been together for 12 months. You still have to prove the genuineness of your relationship, hence my recommendation that you have a consultation with an agent.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Arabella said:


> I don't think we need to prove that we've been in a de facto relationship for 12 months because we'll already be married. Surely that's one of the whole reasons for being married is so that you don't have to prove that?


I wish it was that easy. We would have got married to avoid the wait.

But we were told that married or not we needed to prove 12 months together.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Unfortunately just being married counts for nothing other than removing the need to prove you have been together for 12 months. You still have to prove the genuineness of your relationship, hence my recommendation that you have a consultation with an agent.


I posted our evidence on another thread the other day. I still feel this is the only thing letting us down.

We have evidence showing that we met in 2012, we stayed in contact via Skype and Facebook and letters until I came to Australia in September 2013. He met me at the airport and we stayed in a hotel in the centre of Melbourne for three nights.

We went to the NT for 5 weeks together. I spent Christmas Day 2013 with his family and we went to Sydney over NY.

We opened a joint bank account in March 2014. My parents came to stay in April, they met him and all of his family (parents, brother, sisters, in-laws, nieces and nephews). We travelled with my parents.

We went to the Gold Coast and got engaged in May 2014.

He lived with my parents between November 2014 and February 2015. He spent Christmas Day with my family and we went skiing with my parents and some family friends over New Year.

We moved in together in March 2015. Since then we have had a joint lease, joint bills, a second joint bank account (savings as well as our every day account). We have paid ALL our bills out of this account, bought all our food out of this account and since I don't have any other bank account in Australia we use this account A LOT. We get paid into this account.

We have photos, proof of joint furniture purchases (fridge, washing machine, daybed), engagement cards, Christmas cards, birthday cards, wedding RSVPs, correspondence with our wedding venue and the registry office, photos of him with my family and friends and vice versa. He is the beneficiary of super and my emergency contact.

Proving our relationship is not going to be the issue. Centrelink is the issue. I have read numerous threads on this forum and feel very confident about the rest of the application. CentreLink is not mentioned very often, and certainly when it is it's not in a student context. Trust me, if I'd known about it before, we wouldn't be having this problem now.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

JandE said:


> Is it any different being married or defacto as both still need the 12 official months together as partners.


Say what??? I know someone that definitely was not together for 12 months when they applied for a spouse visa and it was approved.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

Mish said:


> Say what??? I know someone that definitely was not together for 12 months when they applied for a spouse visa and it was approved.


So glad you said that!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> Say what??? I know someone that definitely was not together for 12 months when they applied for a spouse visa and it was approved.


Hmm. Seems we were given wrong information then. We should have got married and not got the PMV.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Arabella said:


> I posted our evidence on another thread the other day. I still feel this is the only thing letting us down.
> 
> We have evidence showing that we met in 2012, we stayed in contact via Skype and Facebook and letters until I came to Australia in September 2013. He met me at the airport and we stayed in a hotel in the centre of Melbourne for three nights.
> 
> ...


That looks pretty strong evidence wise, hope you can sort out Centrelink.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

JandE said:


> I wish it was that easy. We would have got married to avoid the wait. But we were told that married or not we needed to prove 12 months together.


Who told you this ? There is no such requirement if you are married or have registered the relationship.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

JandE said:


> I wish it was that easy. We would have got married to avoid the wait.
> 
> But we were told that married or not we needed to prove 12 months together.


Yup, you were given incorrect advice. Marriage or relationship registration eliminates the 12 month living together requirement. However, you definitely need to prove that you have combined your affairs in a way that meets the 4 broad categories outlined by DIBP; hence, it is advisable to live together for awhile prior to applying.

The decision to apply for PMV vs 820/309 (on the basis of marriage/relationship registration) basically boils down to the level of evidence that you have. PMV requires far less evidence.


----------

